# Top 25 Indie Mystery & Thriller Novels on Kindle



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

It's been several months since I last compiled this list (based on the search engine, "Jungle-Search," which uses Amazon’s sort index of “salesrank,” defined as "Quickest to slowest selling products").

To cut down on my workload only books priced between $.99 and $2.99 were included in the search.

1. The List by J.A. Konrath $1.99
2. Primary Victim by Christopher Cihlar $.99
3. Faces in Time: A Time Travel Thriller by Lewis E Aleman $.99
4. Amsterdam 2012 by Ruth Francisco $1.99
5. Mankind's Worst Fear by David L Erickson $.99
6. Beneath - A Novel by Jeremy Robinson $2.99
7. Truck Stop - A Psycho Thriller by Jack Kilborn and J.A. Konrath $1.99
8. Origin by J.A. Konrath $1.99
9. The Second Ship (The Rho Agenda : Book One) by Richard Phillips $.99
10. Defending Evil by Charles Shea $.99
11. Punctured by Rex Kusler $.99
12. Leave Me Gasping (A Del Jakes Mystery) by T.C. Beacham $.99
13. Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack $.99
14. Right Ascension by David Derrico $.99
15. Favorite by Karen McQuestion $1.99
16. Kill The Story by John Luciew $1.99
17. The Walk by Lee Goldberg $1.99
18. Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder $.99
19. Crack-Up by Eric Christopherson $.99
20. The Beneficiary by Marshall Thornton $.99
21. Disturb by J.A. Konrath $1.99
22. Hell Bent by Heather Killough-Walden $1.99
23. Out of the Black by Lee Doty $2.99
24. Wet Desert, a Novel by Gary Hansen $.99
25. Shot of Tequila by J.A. Konrath $1.99

FYI, Cyberdrome by the Rhea brothers was the unlucky book placing at #26 so I thought I'd make it less unlucky by mentioning that.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for doing this. It's fun to see my name up there. 

Marshall


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

You're welcome. I'm hoping too that readers who come to the bazaar use the list to find new books.

I wish Amazon were more open with their ranking system. On the Kindle site we authors bounce around by the hundreds every hour, but this list, even though it queries Amazon's own database, doesn't change much at all from day to day. Even week to week there are only slight changes. I'd love to know the algorithms.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, very cool - thanks!


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for including Cyberdrome, Eric, even though it was just outside your list. 
I was actually at #1 in this category (and 4 others) just two weeks ago when I lowered my price to $0.99 for a week, but then I went back to a more reasonable $2.99 and of course, lost all the the "drive-by" purchases. At least I know all my sales now are by people who have given it a little more thought.

Also, in June almost everyone will be at $2.99 as well, so I'll be back in good company. `


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Eric. Your novel excerpts are live in THE LIST and ORIGIN. Here's hoping for some crossover sales.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

A sport for authors, a resource for readers: Another quarterly report on the current best-selling indie novels in the mystery/suspense category.

Only prices between 79 cents and $2.99 were included in the analyses (to cut down on workload and to emphasize bargain books).  As always the data comes from Jungle-search, which uses Amazon’s sort index of “salesrank,” defined as "Quickest to slowest selling products."

There are lots of new books this time around, partly because I'm avoiding those with small publishers to make a more purely indie list.

1. Thin Blood by Vicki Tyley $2.99
2. Kill&Cure by Stephen Davison $0.99
3. Punctured by Rex Kulser $0.99
4. Endurance by Jack Kilborn and J.A. Konrath $2.99
5. Containment by Christian Cantrell $0.99
6. Deed To Death by D. B. Henson $0.99
7. Toe Popper by Jonny Tangerine $0.79
8. A Dirty Business by Joe Humphrey $0.99
9. Sweet Dreams by Aaron Patterson $2.99
10. Seven Days From Sunday by M.H. Sargent $0.99
11. Crack-Up by Eric Christopherson $0.79
12. Operation Spider Web by M.H. Sargent $0.99
13. Defending Evil by Charles Shea $0.79
14. The Shot To Die For by M.H. Sargent $2.99
15. The Elect by James Gilbert $0.99
16. Trapped by Jack Kilborn and J.A. Konrath $2.99
17. Origin by Konrath, J.A. $1.59
18. The List by J.A. Konrath $1.59
19. Kill The Story by John Luciew $1.99
20. Wet Desert, a Novel by Gary Hansen $0.99
21. Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack $0.99
22. Deadlock by Bartholomew Fox $0.99
23. Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder $0.99
24. Right Ascension by David Derrico $0.79
25. Favorite by Karen McQuestion $2.99

Congrats to all, but especially those with multiple books on the list: Joe Konrath (4) and M.H. Sargent (3)


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks like *Amsterdam 2012 *has dropped off the list, but I didn't see it when you first posted. Thank you for posting, Eric. --Ruth


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool list, thanks for compiling it! =)


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet list! I've already read a few off of here. I'll have to take a look at the rest.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for putting this list together. This makes it easy for me to check out some new mystery/thriller titles.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all these informations


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Heck, this is a good idea. Many thanks for the info Eric. One day...


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

That's the attitude, Linda.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, I'm so glad to have this list! Thanks for posting it, Eric!


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

It's interesting to see how many books are still on this list.  Congratulations, authors, for writing fiction that resonates


----------

